# New Here!



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello forum!!! I saw this forum on a dr. Google search, and figured I would drop in here and get some of my questions answered, and possibly learn from your collective experiences! I am retiring from the Military (US) and I am thinking about moving my family (3 kids and Spouse) to Italy! 

So we are going to use this next 12-15 months to consider the move and the benefits to our family. Thanks in advance for you advice and am looking forward to talking to you!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jmwhite said:


> Hello forum!!! I saw this forum on a dr. Google search, and figured I would drop in here and get some of my questions answered, and possibly learn from your collective experiences! I am retiring from the Military (US) and I am thinking about moving my family (3 kids and Spouse) to Italy!
> 
> So we are going to use this next 12-15 months to consider the move and the benefits to our family. Thanks in advance for you advice and am looking forward to talking to you!


 hang about on here you will learn a lot any spercific questions dont be frightend to ask we have lived here 12 years and pass on our exspriances good and bad freely


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Jmwhite said:


> Hello forum!!! I saw this forum on a dr. Google search, and figured I would drop in here and get some of my questions answered, and possibly learn from your collective experiences! I am retiring from the Military (US) and I am thinking about moving my family (3 kids and Spouse) to Italy!
> 
> So we are going to use this next 12-15 months to consider the move and the benefits to our family. Thanks in advance for you advice and am looking forward to talking to you!


Hi, JM.

The first question that you need to answer is, how will you do so legally?

There are probably just two answers:


You will obtain an "Elective Residency" visa. Be forewarned, the income requirements for such a visa are steep in the view of most people and, with a spouse and three kids (thus multiplying the requirement) could be unobtainable.

You or your spouse has Italian blood or an Italian step-parent, in which case Italian citizenship jure/jus sanguinis (by blood right) may be a possibility.

So, tell us more and we'll see how we might advise you.


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!


Accbgb, my retirement pension will be roughly $3300 (US) a month (after bills) , Requirements, Application & Guidelines based on schengen "For stays over 20 days: The overall amount is 206.58€/person and 118.79€/ two and more persons, plus the daily amount is 27.89€/person and 17.04/ two and more persons". it will be enough...

I actually don't know, that is the first thing I wanted to clear up, so thanks for asking! Please help me clear that issue up!

I am 30 and have a wife and a 7 y/o girl 5 y/o boy and will have a newborn in January 2017. We don't plan to leave until 

1. we are confident (through thorough research) we can afford it.
2. a minimum of a year from now.


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

And I have been scouring the posts on the forum... outlook does not look good that i will be able to accomplish this move!!! I believe it will be 1500 dollars per person I move... we would not be able to afford that... Please bring better news!!! haha


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Jmwhite said:


> And I have been scouring the posts on the forum... outlook does not look good that i will be able to accomplish this move!!! I believe it will be 1500 dollars per person I move... we would not be able to afford that... Please bring better news!!! haha


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, I really do...

Italy follows her own rules and, frankly, most people are shocked when they see what Italy demands of elective residents. Every indication is that the current *passive & guaranteed* monthly income requirement is €4,000 per person at most consulates with some offering a "discount" for the second, third, etc., persons.

There are several recent threads here which discuss this in detail, like this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...72-substantial-steady-economic-resources.html


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

OK... Thanks so much for the help guys!


----------

